# CL Dellums



## drapetomaniac (Dec 1, 2009)

I was doing some cursory research on the Pullman Porters and Prince Hall masonry in civil rights and came across this "oral history" account of one old civil rights leader. Some interesting anecdotes from an old mason.

International President of the Brotherhood of Sleeping Car porters and Civil Rights Leader, C. L. Dellums


----------



## JEbeling (Dec 1, 2009)

Very interesting.. ! and his thoughts on White Masonary.. ! seems to be a fine Gentleman.. !


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 22, 2009)

Good stuff.


----------

